# HEAT Draft 2007



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
*Current Picks:*
20th Overall 

*Draft Links:*
www.draftexpress.com
www.nbadraft.net

*HEAT Forum Draft Discussion:*
NCAA Tournament Scouting









Rodney Stuckey









Marco Belinelli









Marc Gasol









Javaris Crittenton









Acie Law









Gabe Pruitt


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

1.Crittenton
2.Law
3.Stuckey

My choices.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=12864

And that's before college.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Definitely Crittenton if he stays in the draft and is there at No.20


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=12864
> 
> And that's before college.


looks promising, but the level of competition in high school isnt the same as in college. if the Heat draft him it might take a good 3-4 years before hes developed an NBA game. much like Wright

i was watching some highlights from Law. he looks like a good pick up at PG


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Quick look at who various mocks have us taking at 20:

ESPN.com (Chad Ford): *Tiago Splitter*
NBAdraft.net: *Acie Law*
DraftExpress.com: *Javaris Crittenton*
InsideHoops.com: *Rodney Stuckey*
SI.com (Chris Ekstrand): *Alando Tucker* (this one is fairly old though--5/23)
RealGM: *Javaris Crittenton*
FOX Sports: *Derrick Byars*
CollegeHoops.net: *Ante Tomic*

As you see, not too much consensus.

I'd be fine with either Law or Crittenton, though it seems (from that workout post) that Law doesn't think he's going to fall to us. I don't really see the Heat opting for Splitter, too many issues about his buyout and things like that. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chad Ford's newest mock has us taking Gabe Pruitt


> *Gabe Pruitt*
> Position: PG
> Height: 6-4
> Weight: 170
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's trade down and take Taurean Green from UF. He's came out of the Orlando pre-draft camp as one of the hottest players. He showed the ability to hit the NBA 3, and manages a great game from the point guard position, plus he's a proven winner, and a guy who's been in many big time games. We know Riles loves Billy D and his program, why not roll the dice on the possibly the 4th Gator drafted in this year's 1st round?

Here's the Draft Express breakdown of his week in Orlando:



> Taurean Green, 6-1, Junior, Point Guard, Florida
> 
> Although his assist numbers might not have been quite as impressive as his teammate Jared Jordan, Taurean Green did a much better job showing NBA GMs that he has the tools and versatile skill-set to play a role in the NBA.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If someone like Pruitt, Law, or Stuckey isn't there, we should go with Jared Dudley, then sign a PG in FA. Dudley has boosted his stock ten fold at his Orlando workouts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *WORKOUTS BEGIN*
> 
> The Heat worked out six draft prospects Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...6jun06,0,5190395.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> If someone like Pruitt, Law, or Stuckey isn't there, we should go with Jared Dudley, then sign a PG in FA. Dudley has boosted his stock ten fold at his Orlando workouts.


I like Dudley...but where would we play him?

Toine-Dorell-Kapono?-Posey?-Eddie? are all coming off the bench, he'd have no role next year when we have "needs" to fill in the Draft


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crittenton
Law
Jordan
Bobby Brown

The Heat should be checking out for any of those points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira's breakdown of the players that the Heat have worked out so far:



> *The workout roster*
> 
> With the NBA Finals over and the league's focus turning to the June 28 NBA Draft, we offer an update on the players who have visited AmericanAirlines Arena for Heat workouts.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/06/the_workout_ros.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

with the #20 pick - 

1. Thaddeus Young, F, Georgia Tech, Fresh










While he doesnt address our first major need, at point guard, we are in a position where we also need to look at adding the best talent available. If Young is available, he should be the pick. His range, versatility and potential are just about too much to pass on. Only if Law falls (which i very much doubt) should we pass on him IMO.


2. Javaris Crittenton, G, Georgia Tech, Fresh










Fits a need, although many people believe he is more of a combo guard than a true point. Lots of potential and his height at the point would be valuable.


3. Josh McRoberts, PF/C, Duke, Soph










Hes not the most popular pick around here, but this guy could be a good pro. His game fits better in the pros and he still seems to have untapped potential. Good passer, not suited as a go to guy but a team like the Heat would never need him to be that. Would be a good pick up. Needs to work on his interior D.


4. Rodney Stuckey, G, Eastern Washington, Soph










Added punch off the bench could help us at the moment. we need some more scoring from the bench and Stuckey is known to fill it up. Could be gone before we pick (as could all these players) but his Wade-like game could entice us.


5. Jason Smith, PF/C, Colorado State, Jun










Smith is a good shooter and rebounder, 2 areas where we need help in. A solid big man shooter next to Shaq is a must and he could fit that need. Bit of a question mark athletically but he seems to have the goods.

Other options: 

Marcus Williams, G, Arizona, Soph
DeVon Hardin, C, California, Jun
Derrick Byars, G, Vanderbilt, Sen





for the #39 pick -

1. Aaron Brooks, G, Oregon, Sen










Lightning fast but undersized. Brooks could be a good pickup as a second string point guard. A good scorer and playmaker while also a reasonable shooter, he seems to fit a need - depending on what we do with our #20 pick.


2. Taurean Green, G, Florida, Jun










Not the most talented, but 2 national championships count for something. Not a big point guard, but he has good range and great leadership ability. Would do well as a backup point guard.


3. Dominic McGuire, SF/PF, Fresno State, Jun










Talented and versatile, he could be a second round steal also. Averaged 3/6 blocks! and nearly 10 rebounds a game to go along with 3.5 assists and nearly 14 points. Terrific all round talent that would be an asset.


4. Sean Williams, PF/C, Boston College, Jun










Talented but obviously troubled - however Pat has had success with these types before. Could end up being a steal if he goes to the right situation. A shotblocker and defender, would do well to serve an apprenticeship under Zo for a year.


5. Nick Fazekas, PF, Nevada, Sen










Another unpopular pick as to how he will translate to the pros. Put him next to Shaq and Wade and the guy would look great. A good mid range shooter, he needs to improve his defense and strength in order to bang with the big boys.




Other Options:

Zabian Dowdell, G, Virginia Tech, Sen
Reyshawn Terry, F, North Carolina, Sen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Javaris Crittenton seems to be the guy which many mock drafts are projecting to Miami. If he gets passed 14 then he'll probably be there at 20 and I would be pretty happy with that pick. Unfortunately, it doesnt look like Law is getting passed 11 or 14. 

Fazekas or Dudley would be nice options at 39. And if we dont select a PG at 20 then Green and Dowdell would be as well.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

For me, at #20, it's between Javaris Crittenton and Rodney Stuckey
And then, at #39, I'd like to see Aaron Gray, Marc Gasol, Sean Williams, even Fazekas would be a nice fit

I'd love to grab Dudley in the 2nd too but SD brings up a good point, we are loaded at his position, so when/where would he play?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

2nd round picks usually don't play much anyways.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> For me, at #20, it's between Javaris Crittenton and Rodney Stuckey
> And then, at #39, I'd like to see Aaron Gray, Marc Gasol, Sean Williams, even Fazekas would be a nice fit
> 
> I'd love to grab Dudley in the 2nd too but SD brings up a good point, we are loaded at his position, so when/where would he play?


Posey and Kapono are free agents and they arent going to be signed yet by draft day. So on draft day, our roster would only have Antoine Walker and Dorell Wright at SF. Dudley could most likely be the best player available at that time and he could also provide a little insurance just in case both Posey and Kapono decide to sign elsewhere later on.

Sean Williams would be a good pick at 39 too. He's a shot blocking machine. 2nd round picks don't usually pan out so to get a player of his talent at 39 would be a steal as long as he stays out of trouble.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Tiago Splitter as a replacement for Zo?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Tiago Splitter as a replacement for Zo?


Tiago is years away from being a replacement for anyone......


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, I think it's a given that Stuckey is going 15th to Detroit. I've read some reports that the Pistons gave him a promise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Draft or no draft?*
> 
> Even those who downplay the Heat's No. 20 draft selection would, by now, have to acknowledge that this is a particularly impressive draft class, one with the type of depth that could provide a significant future payoff.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/06/draft_or_no_dra.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heres a question for u guys:

DraftExpress currently has Julian Wright slipping all the way to 16th to the Wizards...hes one of the guys who i think is gonna be a great player. Is there any chance, given a slide, that we could get him? either in a trade or by luck?

The more mock drafts i look at the more convinced i am that we are picking a small forward or swingman with our first round pick. Riley has talked about improving the length and athleticism of this team and they dont come much more athletic than Julian Wright.

One of Thaddeus Young, Nick Young, Al Thornton or Julian Wright is gonna slide a little i think...can we be a lucky beneficiary?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I think SF is going to be the position where the Best Player Available is going to be. But its difficult to envision drafting a SF at 20 when Miami has spent 3 years now grooming Dorell to become the future SF. Riles and Pfund are gonna have a tough call to make.

PG would be the best position to draft at 20 but it's now looking like the Hawks will take Horford at 3 and either Law or Crittenton at 11. And the Clippers at 14 would take the PG that the Hawks pass up to replace Livingston. That leaves Stuckey as the best PG available and, like UD40 said, may have gotten a promise from the Pistons at 15. He was invited to sit in the green room so that's a sign that the rumor might be true. 

Here are what some mocks have us taking at this point:

*-Draft Express-* 
20) Thaddeus Young
39) Zabian Dowdell

*-SI.com-*
20) Derrick Byars
39) Taurean Green

*-NBAdraft.net-*
20) Acie Law
39) Carl Landry

*-Sporting News-*
20) Javaris Crittenton

*-CBS Sportsline-*
20) Mejia--Derrick Byars
20) Parrish--Acie Law

*-Fox Sports-*
20) Goodman--Jason Smith 
20) Schrager--Javaris Crittenton


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still think we are at the stage where we take BPA, in this case, probably a forward. Personally i think we should go back to thinking like we did in the 03-04 season just before we had Shaq. 

Noone thought Wade could play point - not only that, but he was a rookie. He led from the front that year and was our second best player that year.

Odom was considered a small forward, or a point forward. It was us that thought of putting him at power forward and using him to create mismatches. Its no coincidence that his one year in Miami is so far his best year.

We need to start thinking of the best prospect available, not necessarily for need. instead of thinking of point guard, shooting guard etc - lets start thinking of just guard and forward. Wade is capable of bringing the ball up, lets get him some athletes on the wing. By the time our Small Forward (J.Wright,Young,Thornton etc) is ready to play decent minutes (2 years) - the NBA is moving in a more athletics, uptempo and is going to continue to do so. 

I want the Heat to do the right thing, lets get the best player available - regardless of position. We need the versatility, guys who can play multiple positions.

Even if we draft a Small Forward, theres still a place for Dorrell on this team - either as a guard or a forward.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Here are what some mocks have us taking at this point:
> 
> *-Draft Express-*
> 20) Thaddeus Young
> ...


I'd be thrilled with the former, and not upset by the ladder.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dowdell/Young would be a great draft night, but if we could walk away with Jason Smith & Dowdell (or Brown) that would be great too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We could groom Thad as a mismatching PF I think. Him and Wright seem pretty similar though. They're both skinny, atheletic 6-8 SFs.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just read on Realgm that Law cancelled all of his workouts after he worked out for the Hawks, leading me to assume that Atlanta gave him a promise at #11.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Critt to the Clips? Where's Conley going then?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the green room list

. Corey Brewer (Florida)
· Michael Conley (Ohio St.)
· Kevin Durant (Texas)
· Jeff Green (Georgetown)
· Spencer Hawes (Washington)
· Al Horford (Florida)
· Yi Jianlian (China)
· Acie Law IV (Texas A&M)
· Joakim Noah (Florida)
· Greg Oden (Ohio St.)
· Rodney Stuckey (Eastern Washington)
· Al Thornton (Florida St.)
· Brandan Wright (North Carolina)
· Julian Wright (Kansas)
· Nick Young (USC)

So who's gonna be the NBA version of Brady Quinn?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nick Young or Julian Wright.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

How would you guys feel if the Heat reached on someone like Big Baby Davis or Gabe Pruitt or Koponen?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Pruitt, but Davis and Koponen at 20? No thanks. A lot of the mocks have them in a mid-to-late 2nd round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Koponen seems to be too much of a project for a team who needs to win now. I like Davis but if Riley was saying the truth about Simien when he said that Wayne would have been a regular in the rotation had he been healthy then I don't see them taking another PF. Out of those 3, Pruitt is the one I wouldnt much either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *The straight line*
> 
> On only rare occasions is General Manager Randy Pfund afforded the opportunity to be a front man for the franchise.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/06/the-straight-li.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I want Koponen at 39.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to ESPN, we gave Gabe Pruitt a guarantee at 20. Not so according to Randy Pfund:



> *NO GUARANTEE*
> 
> Pfund refuted a report on ESPN.com that had the Heat guaranteeing Southern Cal point guard Gabe Pruitt it would draft him if he falls to No. 20. IN fact, Pruitt has not worked out for the Heat, and "we have never done that," Pfund said of offering draft guarantees. …
> 
> Pfund said overseas contract buyouts have the Heat shying from international prospects. That could rule out Brazilian forward Tiago Splitter and Finnish guard Petteri Koponen.


Here's more from the article



> *Although not often discussed, Riley actually had to be talked out of taking Central Michigan center Chris Kaman at No. 5 in 2003. His personnel staff instead pushed for the younger, less experienced Dwyane Wade.*
> 
> Similar subtle massaging could be necessary again Thursday, when older, more polished players fall to the end of the first round.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...nbjun27,0,2462067.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat

Wow, that's scary to think about.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Wow, that's scary to think about.


Yea nobody can stop Shaq AND Kaman! haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Randy Pfund Pre-draft press confernce plus a bunch of interviews with players the Heat have worked out
http://www.nba.com/heat/multimedia/htv0607_pfundpresser.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> THURSDAY, JUNE 28
> at the AmericanAirlines Arena
> 
> Doors open @ 6:00pm
> ...


http://www.nba.com/heat/news/2007_heat_draftdayparty_070613.html


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Alright here's my pick:

#20 Thaddeus Young
#39 Taurean Green


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

#20-Acie Law IV
#39-Sean Williams/Zabian Dowdell/Petteri Koponen/Taurean Green


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pre-Draft show is on right now on ESPN. The Blazer will be on the clock offically at 7:30 PM EST.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

#20 Thaddeus Young
#39 Aaron Gray

wouldn't be surprised to see Julian Wright drop, I think he is this years dropper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st big trade- Boston will trade the #5 pick, Delonte West and Wally Szcerbiak to Seattle for Ray Allen.

Good trade for both teams. Boston will have a nice nucleus of Pierce, Allen, Jefferson, Green and Rondo.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Horford goes to ATL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This sets up Law to the Hawks at 11 unless they make a deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Green to Seattle via Boston.

I guess Rashard Lewis won't be back.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Brandan Wright goes to the Bobcats.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

11 pick is where my focus IS


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Joakim "Overrated" Noah heads to the Bulls.

Gives me more drive to whoop their *** next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WIOD is broadcasting live from the Heat draft party. Eric Reid, Mike Ingles, John Crotty and George Sedano are hosting it. They will have Eddie Jones and others on a little later on too.

Here's the link. Just click on the listen live link on top of the page
http://wiod.com/main.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Spencer Hawes is headed to the Kings.

Here is the pick that could effect the Heat greatly in the draft, the Hawks are now on the clock....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They got to pick Law. Like I said in the other thread, it just makes too much sense after passing on Chris Paul, Deron Williams, and Brandon Roy.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here is the pick.....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Hawks select....Acie Law.

Crap.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

so it was true damn damn damn


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

i feel Pats going to Deal Tonite.

or 

Choose Derrick Byars


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lets see where Stuckey and Nick Young go now....if one of those 2 drop, thats who we should pick


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

J. Wright or Al will go next


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sixers select Thad Young


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Thaddeus Young


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

ow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Julian Wright goes to the Hornets.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Two interesting picks are coming up. There's a good chance that Crittenton and Stuckey are off the board within the next 10 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The talk coming in was that Thaddeus Young and Julian Wright were dropping. Yet they go 12 and 13.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Who thinks Javaris Crittenton or Nick Young is going at this pick?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

There goes Thaddeus....If Critt/Stuckey/N.Young don't make it through, I have absolutely no clue who we pick


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The LA Clippers select Al Thorton!

Wow. Thats HUGE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crittenton to Miami?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, thats one huge roadblock out of the way for us to take Crittenton


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If Crittenton & Young are on the clock by 16 (which one will) I have a very good feeling we'll land one of them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Clips take Thornton....Critt might slip to us! DET/WAS/NJ/GS don't need a PG, and the Lakers are the only thing in front of us who might take Critt


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

So let's see if the rumors are true, and the Pistons will take Stuckey.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Clips take Thornton....Critt might slip to us! DET/WAS/NJ/GS don't need a PG, and the Lakers are the only thing in front of us who might take Critt


And if Young is there, they might take him, seeing he has his Cali ties.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eventhough we need a PG, is Riley, who doesnt like playing young guys, ready to draft and play a 19 yr old at PG if he's there at 20? I hope so


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Lakers are locked in on Rudy Fernandez; I hope we get Crittenton or Stuckey


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Eventhough we need a PG, is Riley, who doesnt like playing young guys, ready to draft and play a 19 yr old at PG if he's there at 20? I hope so


He drafted Dorell in 2004, so anything is possible.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is huge......


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Detroit Pistons select....Rodney Stuckey!

Come on Critt!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I was hoping it would be Stuckey who dropped

but no secret that Detroit was locked in on him


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wash-Gilbert
NJ-Kidd, Williams
GS-Davis
LA-Farmar, (rumored to soon be) Popolukas (sp)

They don't need a PG!!!!! COME ON CRITT!!!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

crittenton

Morris 

Jason Smith
Nick Young
Sean Williams are all still there


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Huh, go figure, Stuckey idolizes D. Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My original Mock draft had the 16-20 picks looking like...

Fernandez
McRoberts
Nick Young
Splitter
Crittenton

Fwiw.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hearing Stuckey talk makes me sad...

I was really hoping he would drop...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> He drafted Dorell in 2004, so anything is possible.


That was different circumstances. That was before the Shaq trade and Riley wasnt the coach. But now that we're a team that needs to win now, will he be willing to draft a guy that may not be ready like Dorell was?

Speaking of Dorell, he's on the Heat draft show right now.

http://wiod.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Huh, go figure, Stuckey idolizes D. Wade.


He sort of looked like him too.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Wizards select....Nick Young.

One more pick closer.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Young is gone also...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We know the Nets and Warriors don't need a PG, so it's only those dang Lakers standing in our way.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zach Randolph could be headed out to NY. Spike Lee loves it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell just said he's working out 3 times a day. At 8AM, Noon and 7PM.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Dorell just said he's working out 3 times a day. At 8AM, Noon and 7PM.


Riles needs to let him loose next season. And by that, I mean let him out of the cage and do his thing on the floor.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i wouldn't be opposed to Belinelli if Crit is gone


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets select Sean Williams

Wow...wow...shock. Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Two more picks stand between us and Critt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zach Randolph and Eddie Curry inside for the Knicks. That's some size inside.

There's no way the Warriors pick a PG. So that leaves the Lakers who already took a PG last year and according to the LA Times, they're looking for some experience in a 2nd PG to go with Farmar.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's starting to get interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess we're also close to finding out if the Lakers/Pacers trade will go down. There's been talk that the Pacers were trying to get a 1st rd pick to get a PG so it will be interesting to see if the Lakers take Crittenton then trade him to Indy.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Golden State Warriors select Marco Belinelli!

Come on LA, go BIG!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My heart is starting to beat a little faster right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is reminding me a bit of....

Miami selects.....Jameer...errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........Dorell Wright??!?
He slipped and we picked otherwise when we all thought we'd take a PG


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh man, this is killing me....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is so depressing i will hate the lakers even more if they select Crit!!!

PLEASE NO!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a bad feeling we may take Big Baby Glenn Davis


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

T-Minus 60 seconds till LA picks!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here comes the pick...keep the fingers crossed guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I have a bad feeling we may take Big Baby Glenn Davis


Randy Pfund was on with Hank earlier today and said he felt they were set inside but I guess we'll find out in 6 minutes.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

rudy could be the HEAAT pick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The LA Lakers select....Critt

**** **** ****!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, I have no clue where we go now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now we need to go with Derrick Byars or JASON SMITH!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now what? Derrick Byars? Jason Smith? Gabe Pruitt?

Oh well, I never thought Critt, Stuckey or Law would get to 20 anyway. It just sucks that it was 1 pick away.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This Draft Sucks Lets Just Trade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, Riles BRING IN ARTEST, trade the pick to sacramento!!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

suck sucks suckey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ive seen plenty of mocks having us taking McRoberts


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

rudy rudy rudy in 2 years

contract issue


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Ive seen plenty of mocks having us taking McRoberts


Anyone BUT McRoberts...oh please, anyone but him!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Ive seen plenty of mocks having us taking McRoberts


no way


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

tradde the pick pat


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here we go....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nobody slipped in this draft

not one of the athletic pf's. Not Law or Stuckey or Young. Not Crittenton

I honestly have no clue where we look now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason smith


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Miami Heat select.....JASON SMITH


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we took the big guy....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yuck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A tall PF with a nice offensive game. I hope he can rebound.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I may be alone on this, but I LOVE this pick!


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

OK, this means one of two things:

Either we're trading Haslem for a player like Artest, or Zo has retired. We had far more pressing needs on the perimeter, so to me it seems apparent that Smith was taken as a replacement for someone. Either way, I'm not particularly thrilled about the prospect...


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7g95JFkIVI
Cook to Miami

cook to Miami


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Daequan Cook traded to Miami


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

TRADE!

Smith for Daequan Cook & Cash!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Cook to the Heat not Jason Smith


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Happy UD? Lol...


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

This is AWESOME!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook's come to the right team if he needs to do become more mature. I like this trade. It's definitely high risk/high reward, but so was Jason Smith.
Now how much money did we get?

Maybe this is why Shaq picked him up from the airport when he came down here to work out for Miami?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hahaha cant wait for SDs response to this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Daequan Cook teams with Shaq in Miami*
> 
> Tuesday, June 26, 2007
> 
> ...


http://www.daytondailynews.com/news...7daequanside.html?cxtype=rss&cxsvc=7&cxcat=32


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wait so we got a sixth man on the Ohio team?

I hope this is a good pick also would like kaponen to fall to the 2nd round where the heat pick, i think he is going to the spurs.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> wait so we got a sixth man on the Ohio team?
> 
> I hope this is a good pick also would like kaponen to fall to the 2nd round where the heat pick, i think he is going to the spurs.


Cook > Kaponen

Pfund said it's highly doubtful that we take a Euro player.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

i'm happy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we should target Taurean Green with number 39

a big pg who could shoot some. 

Dowdell would be my second choice


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we should target Taurean Green with number 39
> 
> a big pg who could shoot some.
> 
> Dowdell would be my second choice


We don't need two guards in the draft. I say we go big with the next pick.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cook has skills, but doesn't have that bball iq. Doesn't have great size either. 

but he could shoot lights out. And he could score. A don't think he will play much, but since nobody dropped, I think we did ok here. I didn't like Jason Smith to be honest. I like young play makers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Cook > Kaponen
> 
> Pfund said it's highly doubtful that we take a Euro player.


Yeah and Cook is 20 so I doubt we go with another young guy at 39.

I hope Dowdell is there. And it'd be great if Pruitt fell there but I doubt that.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here are some Cook stats:

9.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.0 apg, .445% FG, .697% FT, .415% 3pt, 19.7 mpg


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

surprised about the ft%. He is supposed to be money from midrange


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Cook's profile from Draft Express
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=458



> The most notable thing about his scoring ability is how he can hit a shot with a hand in his face and how he’s so strong and able to hit shots nearly effortlessly from long range, as easy as he does from 10-15 feet out. Cook showed some nice ability with his floaters and pull-up jumpers from mid range, but he didn’t really get to show how deadly he can be hitting from long range when he gets on a roll, something that’s tough to do here when you’re playing in five-minute shifts and plays aren’t being run for you.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Aaron Gray is possible. Of course Dowdell/Pruitt/Green are as well

I also really like Marcus Williams...another swing man, but I think he is a good player.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/heat/multimedia/htv0607_cookdraft_preview.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What do you guys think about Demetris Nichols?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here are some other stats I found of Cook....*Idk if these are the actual stats compared to the previous stats I posted*

2006-2007 22.7 14.8 5.5 1.3 1.8 0.69 1 0.3 2.4 

Season Averages 
SEASON FG% FT% 3P% PPS 
2006-2007 0.536 0.727 0.5 1.41


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

> The Ohio State spotlight in this Thursday’s NBA Draft will squarely rest on THE Ohio State Center, Greg Oden. Whichever light gets past Oden’s 7’0” frame will rest on probable fellow lottery pick, Ohio State point guard Mike Conley. Lost in the dark as Ohio State’s THIRD best player entering the draft, is shooting guard Daequan Cook. Here’s a pre-draft look at Daequan Cook, and why a guard who wasn’t even the sixth man, and averaged a paltry 9.8 points a game, just might be the steal of the 2007 NBA Draft:
> 
> The Pros: Cook is an offensive machine, it’s that simple. He brings an offensive aresenal that may not be matched by any other shooting guard in this season’s draft, and that’s saying a lot. He’s rangeless, and I do mean that he can hit a shot from everywhere on the court when he gets on a roll. He is absolutely deadly with his mid-range jumper, and can carry that out easily to 24 feet. He’ll be an NBA asset from long-range. What will make his shot most effective, however, will be his ability to drive into the lane. To go along with his outside shot, comes an ability to penetrate into the paint, and hit floaters, that Tony Parker made so famous in the NBA playoffs this year. Once Cook finds minutes, it will be hard for defenders to guard the outside shot, with his ability to blow past you. He works very hard off the ball trying to find open shots, and is best coming off of picks and shooting off the pass. He does do a nice job taking a dribble or two to find open space. Cook also is the type of shooter that isn’t affected by a defender in his face. When he finds his shot, he can shoot it in the open, or with a defender spotting him up. Overall, if Cook PLAYS, he generally will find his game offensively. In the first eight games of Ohio State’s 2007 season, Cook averaged over 17 points, shooting 63% from the floor, with an amazing 51% from behind the arc. This is important to mention, because these were the games BEFORE Greg Oden was in the lineup. Cook was the focal point for the offense, and handled it very well. Cook is also an above average rebounder for his position. He finds open spots on the floor, and has good leaping ability. He had 9 or more rebounds for the Buckeyes in six different games, and averaged 7 boards per game pre-Oden. He is a good defender, and carries good strength to fend off bigger guards.
> 
> ...


I likey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two guards in the 1st rd for the Pistons


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Detroit knows what they are doing

2 scorers off the bench... got good players that fit their needs


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

They drafted Afflalo for Wade and LBJ specifically I'm sure.

Cook is Kapono insurance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alando Tucker to the Suns at 29. I dont see how he fits into that offense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As of pick #30, Aaron Gray, Demetris Nichols, Kyle Visser, and Nick Fazekas are all out there and possible picks at 39.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We also get a 2009 2nd rounder out of the deal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got Cash + a 2nd round pick in 2009. Great move if all along we were taking Cook. Free money and a 2nd rd pick which we can use in trades.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sonics take Carl Landry, who slipped my mind. He could've been a solid pick.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Some news that could impact our division: J-Rich could be traded to the Bobcats for Brandan Wright.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Gabe Pruitt to Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Pruitt would've looked good in a Heat jersey.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Spurs select Marcus Williams.

Dallas, Boston, and GS are the next three picks.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Mavs select Nick Fazekas

Damn.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Seattle (rights will go to Boston) select Glen "Big Baby" Davis


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

I would be pretty happy with Byars or Dowdell at 39


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daequan? More like Gayquan.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Byars or Gray would be perfect at 39. If Byars falls we get a steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BBallFreak said:


> I would be pretty happy with Byars or Dowdell at 39


I cant believe Byars hasnt been taken yet. I thought we'd get him at 20.

Now watch him go 1 pick before us once aqain.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Warriors select Jermareo Davidson.

I don't like that pick. He was projected by many to be one of the last picks, to even undrafted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what a sad story.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Blazers select Josh McRoberts.

Can you say "bust?" We now have a shot at either Byars or Aaron Gray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly has already taken 3 forwards. I hope that means they pass on Byars.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Damn, what a sad story.


Yeah it is. I feel real bad for Davidson, that's some rough stuff to take at such a young age.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

Byars is there, as is Gray and Dowdell...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Sixers, with the 38th pick, select Kyrylo Fesenko.

Come on Riles, give us Byars!


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

Not to mention Green.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

We have some good players sitting right there in front of us...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

pick Byars

he would be the Posey insurance...hell, he looks just like Posey


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> pick Byars
> 
> he would be the Posey insurance...hell, he looks just like Posey


I've got to agree, I'd love to nab Byars. We'd have Posey and Kapono insurance, though Byars might not be the athlete we need on the perimeter. Of course, if we were to give Wright some more burn, we wouldn't have to worry about athleticism quite so much...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Stanko Barac??!?!

Come on Riles.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

Stinko Barac? Who?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ok, not expected

I guess Riley doesnt think we will have a roster spot this year for another guy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stanko Barac

7'1 235 20 yrs old

According to the Heat radio guys, he's compared to a Mehmet Okur.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There's your tall white-stiff, SD. :lol:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A guy named Stanko over Green??


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, he's a big project player apparently.

Waive him.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh great, NBAdraft.net has his NBA Comparison as... get this... Wang Zhi Zhi...

Ugh...

Maybe we'll get lucky and this will be part of a trade...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What the hell. Why go with two PG in the same draft? We could have Critt, but those dumb-*** Lakers can't draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> A guy named Stanko over Green??


I guess Riley feels there are better veteran PG options in free agency.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Damn, he's a big project player apparently.
> 
> Waive him.


keep him in Europe, which is probably why we drafted him anyway

My guess for this pick is that we don't have a roster spot available, so take a project and pray for the best


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Daequan Cook and Derrick Byars would have been a great draft day for the Heat.

Byars to the Sizers. That makes 4 forwards drafted by Philly.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Are we banking on Green and Gray to go undrafted so we can have a Haslem-esque steal?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Daequan Cook and Derrick Byars would have been a great draft day for the Heat.
> 
> Byars to the Sizers. That makes 4 forwards drafted by Philly.



yea...im upset we took a guy who will probably never come here instead of Gray/Green/ or Byars


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a feeling the Clippers will take Taurean at this pick.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

Personally, I'm really disappointed in our second round pick. What's the point of pushing Orlando for the damn pick if we're going to waste it? We could have easily found a backup point guard...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

So the Lakers were the one to roll the dice on Marc Gasol.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

BBallFreak said:


> Personally, I'm really disappointed in our second round pick. What's the point of pushing Orlando for the damn pick if we're going to waste it? We could have easily found a backup point guard...


great point:azdaja:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Out of all the possible teams, the Bulls walk away with Aaron Gray.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

We traded him!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

a 2009 second rounder from the Pacers for Stanko

I thought this draft was supposed to be so deep.......


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

BBallFreak said:


> We traded him!


Dealt to Indy for a 2nd rounder in 2009.

I'm still confused, here...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Miami now has 3 2009 second-rounders. Interestingly enough that's about when the team probably needs to start rebuilding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I feel a little better now. 2009 is about the time Stanko will be ready. We've acquired picks we can use in trades.


----------



## BBallFreak (Jun 12, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Well, I feel a little better now.


I'd feel better if we'd gone about helping ourselves now. We could have.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There goes Green.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Green and Gray both got drafted

so none of them as fa's

the name that still is left is Dowdell at pg


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also Sessions


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BBallFreak said:


> I'd feel better if we'd gone about helping ourselves now. We could have.


Just as easily as we just traded Stanko, we could just as easily acquire a 2nd rd pick right now. Riles and Pfund pprobably dont see much out there that would help us next year. Are they right? I dont know. I'm just happy we got something for Stanko.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pfund is talking about the draft right now on ESPN.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pfund is saying how Cook is the type of player Riles can mold into his type of player. He also danced around a question about Zo and GP.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sessions is gone

Dowdell still there......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dowdell is still on the board

I say we buy a late pick here just to make sure we get a pg here....undrafted fa is a crap shoot, and this would just be insurance to get him...buying out a late pick cant cost much


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Depending on who the Mavs take, we need to get on the horn on Sunday to try to sign Zabian.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope we're on the phone right away with Dowdell's agent. He's from Palm Beach so hopefully we get the home town deal like when Udonis was a free agent and had to choose between signing with the Hawks or Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Final pick of the 2007 draft is Milovan Rakovic.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

seems like many of you guys werent too happy with the picks. ill have my input later. i completely forgot about the NBA draft--was too busy in Vegas :biggrin:


----------

